# Arm or Leg?



## TringleMyPringle (Nov 9, 2012)

In a survival situation, post apocalyptic, what would you rather lose, 
one of you're arms or one of you're legs?

Just want to hear why and how you'd do things?


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

For me it has to be a leg. You can fit a wooden leg if you need to or crutches for mobility but you can not chop firewood well with one hand.


----------



## mamabear2012 (Mar 8, 2012)

Arm... without a leg how could I run from the zombies?  Seriously....women's legs are naturally stronger than their arms so I'd like to have both of my legs for defense purposes.


----------



## TringleMyPringle (Nov 9, 2012)

I don't really think zombies could run, maybe power walk if they are just turned but I don't think they have the muscle strength for running. I think a leg with the right prosthetic would be good in an any situation , but in a zombie apocalypse I think it would be easier to survive with a custom arm prosthetic.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Leg. Fast and accurate shooting (plus reloading) is very difficult with one arm.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Sentry18 said:


> Leg. Fast and accurate shooting (plus reloading) is very difficult with one arm.


That true. I think I'd have to go with the leg also. I'd feel better knowing that I still have the ability to use both arms. My academy range master did teach us how to reload with one hand, shoot one handed, and how to shoot with your weaker hand in case you become partially disabled. (Of course, I don't need to explain all that to you, Sentry!  )

"Tis but a scratch!"


----------



## TringleMyPringle (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm ambidextrous so I wouldn't care weather right or left


----------



## Rainy13 (Aug 5, 2011)

I would have to say arm... wouldn't matter as far as which hand for me either, I am also ambitdextrous ... but with right arm being stronger guess left would be preferable....
My Dad only had one arm that was usable, he had polio as a child and the other just kinda hung there or he would tie his arm to a band or something and hook that in his belt so it didn't get in his way... But there wasn't anything he couldn't do.. shoot, laundry, mow you name it... now it did take alittle more time but that was okay...


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I vote neither. I tend to use my limbs on a regular basis and am rather attached to them.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

This thread made me think of these Veterans.


----------



## Rainy13 (Aug 5, 2011)

God Bless them...


----------



## CdnMtlHd (Aug 4, 2009)

Sentry18 said:


> Leg. Fast and accurate shooting (plus reloading) is very difficult with one arm.


Interesting thought.


----------



## Florida-Mike (Nov 12, 2012)

what happen to her arms?


----------

